# Vsa + Lor?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife and I just got LOR for Christmas lights, and I'm thinking on making an animated Christmas character for next year using the SSC-32 board and VSA software.

My question is this. Do you know any way offhand to sync the LOR with the character? In other words, both have to be synced together for the mouth movements and lights/music to come out correctly.

I was thinking maybe there may be some way to hook the ssc-32 into a channel of the LOR to get power to turn on at the same time, but would that bypass the VSA software?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If I am not mistaken the VSA program comes with a sync program or tap program. Just play the audio and then tap to the parts that you want it to change.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm hoping that's true DT, for the animatronic part.

However to have the lights programmed in LOR to flash to the music and in addition having the animatronic sing along in VSA, both have to be synced together. Correct?

So, my challenge is to have both be in tandam with each other throughout the production runtime.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

You can use the tone detector circuit that scary terry has on his website:

http://www.scary-terry.com/more_stuff/tonedet/tonedet.htm

If you need more than one channel just make another circuit and tune it to a different frequency.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

not a bad idea. I'll have to think that one through. Thanks, hpropman.


----------



## jstein (Sep 28, 2008)

LOR should be shortly coming out with a servo board. i know there is a man who for his christmas display triggered a relay board to make his snowman wing along with his display by just simply sending the on command to that channel and the relay board did the rest. besides that i do not know how he did it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The Znowman. heh yepper. It wasn't a LOR, but same idea. Here's the info he gave me...

"...I used the Wizard 3 board http://www.bpesolutions.com/a.ServoRelayControl.html#anchor366987 from Blue Point Eng.. Sync and programming is accomplished by turning a potentiometer as the music plays. The board has a trigger input that I fire with a relay that is hooked up to my AL light controller and fires a .05 second pulse. Even though I only need the first few minutes to stay in perfect sync, it seems to hold it all the way through. It's a great controller, and it helps take the engineering out of the equation and allows you to be creative."


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

LOR has announced 2 new servo controllers. THe first will be release this June


----------

